# [mount]Partition NTFS GPT

## SpikeXtrem

J'ai ajouté aujourd'hui un disque dur qui est en ntfs qui vient de mon ancien serveur windows que jai maintenant en Gentoo ( Gentoo se répand lentement mais surment dans tous mes PC).

Je suis totalement incapable de mounté la partition. Elle a une taille de 160 gigs. Elle est la seule partition sur le disque... Est-ce qu'il y aurait une limite de taille de partition en général ou peut-etre spécifique aux ntfs? 

La commande mount :

```

# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc /mnt/ftp/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

Si je fait dmesg 

```

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

```

Je vois pas ce qui ne va pas, c'est bel et bien une ntfs... Ya peut-etre vraiment un probleme, le disque de fonctionnait pas sur windows server 2003. Il fallait je jinstalle le Service Pack 1 pour qu'il soit bien utilisable par windows! 

Aidez-moi à réanimer ma partoche!

merci!

----------

## SpikeXtrem

fait peut-etre intéressant, voici ce que donne fdisk /dev/hdc

```

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdc: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19852 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16128 * 512 = 8257536 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1               1      266306  2147483647+  ee  EFI GPT

```

EFI GPT... ca me dit quelque chose. Je vais passer mon kernel au peigne fin pour voir si jaurais pas oublier ca

----------

## SpikeXtrem

J'ai trouvé réponse dans le kernel :

```

File systems  ---> 

    Partition Types  ---> 

           [*] Advanced partition selection 

           [*]   EFI GUID Partition support 

```

Prenez note si l'idée vous prend d'avoir une partition de ce format... c'est bon a savoir!

----------

## Talosectos

Salut,

et maintenant tu peux monter ta partition avec la commande

```
mount /dev/hdc /mnt/ftp
```

?

Parce que j'aurai plus vu

```
mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ftp
```

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Effectivement je ne l'est pas indiqué dans le post mais jai vu lerreur plus tard.

En fait ca marche toujours pas. C'est p-e pas mtfs qui faut que je spécifie comme filesystem... Je vais continuer mes recherches.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Non ca ne va toujours pas. Peut-etre le les partition GPT ne sont pas supportées en ntfs sous linux. Quelqu'un pourrait me faire part de son expérience avec une partition GPT, et comment ca a marché?

----------

## Delvin

Salut

le fs GPT a l'air d'être reconnu par ton kernel, moi j'essayerais 

```
mount -t auto
```

laisse mount essayer de trouver tout seul le fs

et puis le message d'erreur t'informera surement sur ce qui se passe

----------

## Enlight

Allez si elle pouvait marcher pour une foid (voir l'autre thread) ça me ferait plaisir!!!

```
losetup -o $((63*512)) /dev/loop0 /dev/hdc

mount -t ntfs /dev/loop0 /mnt/ftp

```

ça te permettra peut être de t'affranchir du format de la partoche...

sinon ajoutes fdisk -lu /dev/hdc...

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> le fs GPT a l'air d'être reconnu par ton kernel, moi j'essayerais
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

```

mount -t auto /dev/hdc1 /mnt/extended/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

Malheureusement ca ne semble pas fonctionner  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allez si elle pouvait marcher pour une foid (voir l'autre thread) ça me ferait plaisir!!!
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Pour l'instant ca me donne

```

losetup -o $((63*512)) /dev/loop0 /dev/hdc

/dev/loop0: No such device or address

```

```

fdisk -lu /dev/hdc

Disk /dev/hdc: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19852 cylinders, total 320173056 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  EFI GPT

```

mais je n'ai pas le support des loop device, je met ca dans mon kernel et je vérifie.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Bon nous voila au meme endroit

```

#losetup -o $((63*512)) /dev/loop0 /dev/hdc

#mount -t ntfs /dev/loop0 /mnt/ftp

mount: type de sys. de fichiers erroné, option erronée, super bloc erroné sur /dev/loop0,

       ou trop de systèmes de fichiers montés

```

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

>  fdisk -lu /dev/hdc 
> 
>  Disk /dev/hdc: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes 
> 
>  [g]256[/g] heads, 63 sectors/track, 19852 cylinders, total [g]320173056[/g] sectors 
> ...

 

Ptain je sais pas comment windows et consors partitionnent mais c'est la franche hallucination!!!

256 heads n'est pas valide dans la géomètrie MS-DOS (celle qui s'applique par opposition à HP-UX etc...), seuls 255 et 16 sont des données valides.

Et c'est pas tout, notez le nombre total de secteur du disque : 256 * 63 * 19852 = 320 173 056... et magie, magie, la première partition s'arrête sur le secteur 4 294 967 295, le start au premier secteur... o_O

retente voir avec sfdisk -luV et -lV, de toutes façon fdisk à au moins un bug (les Blocks affichés ont une taille de 1024 et pas de 512) alors tant qu'à faire...

----------

## boozo

<OT>  :Mr. Green:  Attention Enlight... entre ce thread et celui-ci tu vas finir dev bas niveau sous peu... au fond d'une cage à lapin sans fenètre avec plus un poil sur le cailloux... en parlant de toi on dira : "ohhh ! il parle encore... mais on le comprend plus..."    :Razz:   </OT>

----->--)))°>--------   :Arrow:   []

----------

## Enlight

t t t, personne en me voyant n'a encore deviné que j'étais un geek!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SpikeXtrem

[quote="Enlight"] *Quote:*   

>  fdisk -lu /dev/hdc 
> 
> retente voir avec sfdisk -luV et -lV, de toutes façon fdisk à au moins un bug (les Blocks affichés ont une taille de 1024 et pas de 512) alors tant qu'à faire...

 

```

Disk /dev/hdc: 19929 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track

Warning: The partition table looks like it was made

  for C/H/S=*/256/63 (instead of 19929/255/63).

For this listing I'll assume that geometry.

Units = sectors of 512 bytes, counting from 0

   Device Boot    Start       End   #sectors  Id  System

/dev/hdc1             1         - 4294967295  ee  EFI GPT

/dev/hdc2             0         -          0   0  Empty

/dev/hdc3             0         -          0   0  Empty

/dev/hdc4             0         -          0   0  Empty

```

Tada!!!

Ca été long, j'ai laissé tomber un bout... j'vais probablement me résigner a formatter tout ca en reiser et mon serveur va commencer sa vie linuxienne pour de bon!

----------

